# Spring Beavers



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Anyone out there after those spring flattails?


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

I'll be putting out a few sets next week.Got one spot I took 4 from back in dec. that i've got to finish-off (land owner wants them gone)Also had a few people stop by the outdoorama booth wanting beaver traped,gave'em my card but have not heard anything.Going to cost them if they wait to long  Other than that,not going after'em very hard this year,throw out a few easy to check sets close to home and hope for the best.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just got back from filling my waders putting in a couple more sets ne_eye:


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I am thinking I may throw a few sets in this weekend.

Freepop - Hows the snow depth over near Farwell?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Freepop - Hows the snow depth over near Farwell?


Last week they just had 4 or so inches, it may be gone now. I haven't been there since Chirstmas, will be there the week after next to take mom to the doctor and put some sets out. Then again for the fur sale at Jays.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Snow depth??? Are you fellas serious??? You must be trapping fast water or a warm water discharge!:lol::lol: 

I just pulled my traps and snares off a beaver pond Tuesday that STILL had a full 15" of ice. Meaning I had 1" of visible bar left on my saw!!! I'd taken the last beaver so when leaving I took a look at the cross-over and heck, there wasn't hardly enough room for a star-nose mole to squeeze himself through and get downstream!!!:lol:

This beaver pond has twice the ice it normally has at this time of year.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

The big rack for sliding the beaver boards into, goes up tomorrow. With temps in the forties for the next week, alot of guys setting up this weekend. One man in this morn, told story of going through the ice into deep water, when venturing too close to dam spillway, even though alot of ice on pond. Be careful! Taking fresh carcass beaver, skins, or dried hides. All kinds of other furs. Top beaver at $40. Roger


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, Seldom ... I don't think we have that kind of ice on any ponds here (about due west of you). I just set a good sized creek after work. Just a little bit of shelf ice in some places above the dam (maybe 6" from shore). A little crusty snow pack/ice on the hich and dry part of the dam.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2010)

rusty, live not far from farwell and the snow is melting fast. Not much left and lot of bare ground.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm putting some snares, and foothold sets up for them next week.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm setting moving water that was just starting to open before that last big snow. I believe the weight of the snow helped clear it up. The shelf ice was the cause of me gettting wet.


----------



## knightextreme (Nov 24, 2008)

I put a couple sets out today.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

This is the optimum time to catch spring beaver, rats, and otter. Doesn't take too many warm days and SUNSHINE and things can start to break down rather quickly. Now is the time to hit it hard for the optimum spring harvest. I need large numbers to fill orders. Roger Consolidated Fur, Kalkaska 231-258-2677 Mon. -Sat. 7am-7pm, Sun. Noon- 5. Or email [email protected] BUYING CASTOR TOP $$$$


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

And from what I saw today, they are already moving around a bunch. I've got both fresh cuttings and chew sticks in locations that had no activity/sign last fall.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Don't forget the MTPCA/MMIT Fur Sale at Jay's in Clare on March 27. All proceeds go to the Defense Fund so not only will you have several buyers competing for your fur, you'll be helping to preserve our sport. The Fur Sale rules are posted on the General Trapping page on the MTPCA Forum:

www.mtpca.com

BTW Properly handled castor went for $40/lb at the Kalamazoo Sale!

Hope to see you there!

John


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Found a couple beaver ponds and dens today. Also found where a spring was keeping the ice thawed. Found a few good spots for a trap and found a couple openings that had a trench coming to it. Can't wait to put some traps out Tuesday.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

SAVE YOUR CASTORS! We have been paying $60 lb. for well handled, good quality castor. Roger


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I would like to pretend that I am going to make it out and pull a few through the ice before it opens up and then a few right as water starts moving but I just don't see it happening. 

We started the taps early this year on the maples. There is still a nice cedar I want to get a permit for and go pull out of the woods and dry for decoys and I really need to get some trees down this spring and cut up. 

I don't know maybe... 

How long does it take to dry a beaver pelt on average? Could I get them ready for the auction if I started now?:lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

BHB, I've been getting them dry in 3 days, once they are on the board.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

$60/lb! The price of castor has gone up! :SHOCKED:

Now I don't care if the beavers are big- as long as the castors are full! :lol:

Get out there and enjoy it, guys and gals. This is the best time of year to be on the trapline!

John


----------

